# Datuship



## Dan Anderson (Sep 13, 2002)

Dear All,

I found the quote (bottom) from an interview with Corey Minatani and it brought an interesting question to mind:  to my understanding there are 6 Datus in Modern Arnis; Tim Hartman, Shishir Inocalla, Rick Jornales, David Hoffman, Dieter Knuettel and Kelly Wordon.

What contributions/achievments were the other Datus awarded their title for?  As there are only 6 in Modern Arnis this is of historical interest.  The bottom quote lists Kelly's.   

"In 1988, Professor Presas promoted Mr. Kelly Worden to the level of Datu, Master of Modern Arnis, for his contribution to Modern Arnis and the formulation of his Sibat (Filipino long pole or staff) system (Worden Video, 1993). The Sibat lines splices and cross-references into Professor Remy Presas Modern Arnis."

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## bloodwood (Sep 14, 2002)

Considering the way Professor handed out promotions and titles, the Datu title was not one that Professor threw around casually. The fact that there were only 6 given this title in all the years the Professor has been teaching speaks for itself. I'm sure there are many out there who believed they should have been # 7 but 6 is now etched in stone. There will be no more. The accomplishments of all the Datus should be known to all who study Modern Arnis. Learning the history of the art is something not enough students pursue.


----------



## Roland (Sep 15, 2002)

Manong Ted Buot told me so when I went out to watch him teach.

just ask Renegade!

That does not make me one through Profesor Presas though, so it does not really pertain I guess.
Sorry!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *Manong Ted Buot told me so when I went out to watch him teach.
> 
> ...




Roland,

Nice joke.  

I hope everyone else gets it.

One of the meanings of Datu is leader, and if you take it literally, and you are the leader of your own school, then yes you could be a Datu. 

Sometimes, for an elder chieftain he would appoint a Datu to lead his troops. Usually someone loyal to him. In other instances a Datu, was a spiritual leader.

In the case of Datu for Remy Presas Modern Arnis, I think it was meant as a separate title of rank to those that had not only dedicated their life to Modern Arnis and it's propagation, and those that had done their own, above and beyond the call of duty, services. 

So, as Guro/Guru means bringer of light or one who leads one to light or enlightenment, then I guess if I walked into a room and turned on a light I could be called a guro/guru. Or, if I gave a lost tourist directions to their hotel or restaurant. I would have technically enlighten the tourist and thereby be a guro/guru.

As, I know you and Renegade and Manong Ted Buot, I get the humor of your comment and jest at titles.
Yet, all those others who might not know all the players let alone the Datus' of Modern Arnis, I offer this quick (for me) reply.

I wish the Datus would reply to this thread and give us their story of when and where and how they were awarded their title. It is not bragging when other ask someone, to tell them something so they can learn and be better educated.

Just my Thoughts

Thanks

Rich

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 15, 2002)

Sounds good. I will have to wait to do mine. I leave for Denmark today.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *Manong Ted Buot told me so when I went out to watch him teach.
> just ask Renegade!
> That does not make me one through Profesor Presas though, so it does not really pertain I guess.
> Sorry! *



I get it. But does that still make me a MOWW? _"Master Of Wackky Wackky"_

In all seriousness, I don't do organizations anymore. I find most of them to be useless and theives for my money. The only one I will belong to is Tim Hartman's *World Modern Arnis Alliance* and I am not even an arnis player.

They are 1)honest 2)supportive 3)willing to help out with most anything 4)promote their art and similar arts and also expose their students to many styles 4) good honest business people, and no that isn't as comman as people might think.


----------



## Dieter (Sep 16, 2002)

When the Professor was in Germany in 1996, he whitessed a blackbelt grading of our association with 17 arnisadores going for Lagan/Dayang isa, dalawa or tatlo. He commented the grading with in front of the 70 people that attended the seminar afterwards. Here is what he said: (I have it on videotape, so I can write EXACTLY his words): 

"It was very impressive. Erverybody learned selfdefense. That is the key. I am very proud of the German Arnis Association, for what they are doing. You keep the good work. You are doing right. You upift the standard of Arnis throughout the world. Thank you."

The to my promotion to Datu and 6t Dan he said (also taken from the video):

"This is the first time, that I award a DATU outside the United States. It will 4th Datu aside from my three in the United states. 
Dieter will be the first  one to receive this. Junior Master in Modern Arnis. I am here to proclaim this to award to Dieter."

Of course the Professor was also aware of my achievements in Arnis since the late 70ies. You can read about these in the thread "Modern Arnis in Europe"

I hope this information helps.


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 25, 2002)

I had the very lucky opportunity to meet and train one on one Datu Inocalla last week.  We covered a lot of material, mainly his involvement with propogating the FMA in general both in the Philippines and abroad.  (He also brough a friend of his who is a Hilot master  wish I had more time with him as well).  I am a bit hazy as my brain is well fried, but aside from being an incredible athlete and showing knowledge and demonstration of skill of Professor's system, he really works hard to let people know about the FMA.  He is currently a goodwill Embassador for Arnis with the backing of the Philippine government.  He has worked to continue the Professor's work, and helping it another step forward, he played a key role in working with the education systems, REQUIRING all students from gradeschool to college to enroll in an Arnis class.  (Before they had it as an elective and while interest peaked for a while, it has been dropping off).  He is also involved with the Dept of Tourism in promoting Arnis.  He has a television show in the PI promoting Arnis as well.  I can only imagine these factors played a role in the Professor awarding him Datuship.

As a side note, Datu Inocalla is one of the most humble person I have ever met.  He actually wanted ME to teach him the modern day version (at least how I remember it) of the left on right tapi-tapi.  He mentioned most of what he had learned from the Professor was the 70-late 80's era, and the left on right had not been fully developed.  I gave him this adress so that he can post his full story here, but I know he is very busy, so it may be a while.


----------

